# Picture name on Picture



## manojbash (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there,

My boss said he wants the file name of the picture on a picture. There are over 4000 pictures with me. Is there any freeware that I can use for this? I am not looking for a online software as it takes time to upload. Please anyone.:4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Pciture name on Picture*

Hi Manojbash

Welcome to TSF and especially to the Photographer's corner :wave:

I don't know of any software that can do that.

It may be possible to create a Photoshop 'Action' to open the file, create a text layer with the file name, blend the text layer, flatten the layers and 'Save as'. Name the action ''FileNaming".


Then set up a separate two directories, copy all the photos into one 'source' directory. (making a duplicate of all the originals - never work on the originals). Name the second directory similar to 'Completed'

Then using Photoshop's Batch process to take the source files, apply the Action 'FileNaming' and save to the completed folder...

....

That could work...Normally, I would test the theory and give a step by step details but unfortunately, in 15 minutes, I need to close down my computer & it will not be available to me for about a week.

If you want to PM me in a weeks time to remind me, I will see if I can create an Action. If it works, I will post the method here


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi manojbash

haven't used this but have seen it recommended


----------

